# Is my dog a havanese?



## sarah9810 (May 28, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and was wondering if my dog was a true pure bred havanese. So I was wondering if you guys can take a look at the pictures and see what kind of dog is she. My dad recently gave her a bad hair cut so I posted pictures of both when she had long hair and how she looks now with short hair. Thank you guys for your time and replies.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure... hopefully some others can chime in... she definitly doesn't look purebred to me. Maybe some maltese (small-ish head)? Tiebten Terrier (long legs)? Shih Tzu (jaw)? Where did you get her??
What ever she is she is adorable and I'm sure she brings you so much joy and adventure!


----------



## sarah9810 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! I got her from my dad's coworker and he didn't say what type of breed she was. So I've always wondered and 5 years now, however she does bring so much joy and adventure to me.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I definitely see some shih tzu in her. Whatever she is, she's a cutie.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It's very hard to tell,there are so many mixes,but yes it looks like there is a bit of Shih tzu going on.What are her characteristics? That can be an indicator too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Whatever she is, she's got the cutest little "pixie" face! I love her!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a llhasa-poo staying with us right now. He has a very similar look to your little one. I will try to get a good picture of him later.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is a cutie and has wonderful coloring. I know you love him whatever he is! But, I would have to guess a shih-tzu mix, too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Such a little cutie, I think a shih tzu mix and yes maybe with poodle. He has such a cute face.


----------



## sarah9810 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your replies! As far as the characteristics, she's very hyper and loves to jump very high when she's excited. She would always follow me wherever I go and she's generally calm when nothing's going on, but that could be because she's already 6 years old. She barks at strangers and is always alert. She likes to run and doesn't get tired easily. But overall she's a great dog, and yes no matter what type of dog she is, I adore her very much!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would say definitely not a havanese....and a shih tzu mix of some sort. Her muzzle/dentation is that of a shih tzu and her body looks more like a larger breed or "leggier" then a shih tzu breed.Sounds like you have given her a good home and that is what matters!


----------

